# Show off your 4 wheelers and sideXsides.



## Tankfxr

This is my big bear 400. Just recently installed a 2" highlifter lift kit. This pic is with the front installed bun not the back. 
Next comes bigger tires and eventually a snorkel.
Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dabossgonzo

*I wanna play*

Will snap some pics of mine this weekend and get em up here..... I should have pics of them anyway for insurance reasons just never took any.

Wait I do have a couple of the Brute force at the deer lease.


----------



## Stspower




----------



## Chase This!

dabossgonzo said:


> Will snap some pics of mine this weekend and get em up here..... I should have pics of them anyway for insurance reasons just never took any.
> 
> Wait I do have a couple of the Brute force at the deer lease.


Is that a rod holder on the front?


----------



## dabossgonzo

*shade*

Shade... nothing taller than waist high at the lease so I slide a picnic table umbrella in the pvc when we play at the river.


----------



## waterspout

For Joey! lol :cheers:


----------



## waterspout

Chase This! said:


> Is that a rod holder on the front?


the ocean is right behind that hill bro!


----------



## dabossgonzo

*desert*



waterspout said:


> the ocean is right behind that hill bro!


 I have been over that hill and you know what....... ain't nothing but more desert over there! lol 
Lease is 65 miles west of Del Rio, long drive but dang I love that place.


----------



## pwrstrkr

07 Grizzly 700
2' Highlifter lift
Gorilla Axles all the way around
Clutch kit
HMF exhaust
completely snorkled out
31*12*14 Outlaws
and enought red/blue strobes to light up the woods enought at night to not even have to use headlights riding at night


DANG THIS MAKES ME REGRET SELLING THIS THING!!!


----------



## bearwash87

2009 can-am renegade 800r with a few goodies


----------



## berto

2012 Ranger Crew


----------



## GulfCoastSlackers2

*G.C.S. Katy, Tx*

Just a few of the bikes


----------



## Hotrod

Nice toys guys!


----------



## Chase This!

GulfCoastSlackers2 said:


> Just a few of the bikes


Wow. Those are incredible. I've seen someone else's posted many times here, but it ain't got nothing on those!!!! :brew:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Those really look bad arse. Do you have any videos out on the trail?


----------



## iridered2003

bearwash87 said:


> View attachment 548092
> View attachment 548093
> 
> 2009 can-am renegade 800r with a few goodies


what the what?


----------



## Hotrod

bearwash87 said:


> View attachment 548092
> View attachment 548093
> 
> 2009 can-am renegade 800r with a few goodies


Nice! You ride like I like to ride


----------



## Hotrod

Mine and the wifes


----------



## iridered2003

Hotrod said:


> Mine and the wifes


and a YETI!


----------



## Pier Pressure

haha after seein the pics of yalls monsters, no way im posting pics of mine. 

The razors look bad arse.


----------



## boatlift

Here are a couple we just finished. I have to say I was not a fan of the blue but it is starting to grow on me.

Both of them are headed to the same ranch...A very nice lady got them as a present for her very very lucky husband.

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]


----------



## Hotrod

Those are nice boatlift!


----------



## dabossgonzo

*sweet*



boatlift said:


> Here are a couple we just finished. I have to say I was not a fan of the blue but it is starting to grow on me.
> 
> Both of them are headed to the same ranch...A very nice lady got them as a present for her very very lucky husband.
> 
> Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered
> 
> Carey Johnson
> Boat Lift Distributors
> Big Country Outdoors
> Cattle Call Ear Tags
> TF)800-657-9998
> P)713-461-9443
> F)713-461-9633
> www.boatliftdistributors.com
> www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
> www.cattlecalltags.com
> [email protected]


She needs to talk to my wife and teach her how to shop for her man!!!
Those are sweet


----------



## zrexpilot

brute force 650


----------



## iridered2003

zrexpilot said:


> brute force 650


with a feeder on the front,lmfao. only in texas:walkingsm


----------



## finkikin

Nothing special, all stock but still a beast.


----------



## BATWING

Here a few of mine over the past few years.


----------



## Hotrod

Very nice Batwing!


----------



## Baseballdad12

x2


----------



## marshmadness

2012 Brute Force 750
2" lift 
clutch kit


----------



## Stspower




----------



## Stspower

if anybody has a rear bumper that will fit my 2001 sportsman 400 let me know. I'm looking for one.


----------



## GulfCoastSlackers2

that 900 is sick! i wish i woulda done doors an a chopped cage but i dont get to ride as much as id like anymore to be honest im trying to sell the rzr....


----------



## Hotrod

GulfCoastSlackers2 said:


> that 900 is sick! i wish i woulda done doors an a chopped cage but i dont get to ride as much as id like anymore to be honest im trying to sell the rzr....


Thanks bud. Send me the info on your razor and some pics. And what your asking for it. Yours looks nice as well


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

After playing at DSO


----------



## tx-fisherdude

The first one I got on the cheap and now its the grand kids Sargent transportation. Just got the Polaris. Traded one of my bikes in on it.


----------



## Hotrod

Hotrod said:


> Mine and the wifes


I added one more last week. New Ranger Crew 800. System installed, HID's, new MSA M15 Crushers on 28in Outlaw Radials. 3in lift next week, winch,30in light bar, and LED's. Party wagon:brew2:


----------



## Tankfxr

Nice one Hotrod!!


----------



## Jomanchu

2003 660. Runs like a champ.


----------



## texacajun

Some pics of me and my sweet angel little girl on our Can Am. Ain't nuttin special but we like it. Momma likes the backrest when we cruise around the woods!!

Mike


----------



## 4Rodsfishing

Here are a few pics of my Kawasaki Teryx. I let momma pick it so she is happy and so am I :doowapsta.


----------



## Hotrod

Im pretty sure Ive seen you at Down South. Im wanting to do some flames or scallops on my Ranger also. Can you let me know who did yours? Thanks


----------



## 4Rodsfishing

Hotrod, theTeryx came from the Kawasaki factory with Flames. I have ridden at Down South, General Sam's, also a small area off 146 heading toward the Baytown race track.


----------



## Arctic Man




----------



## baytownboy

All the conveniences of home, just need a.c., or just drive on the coolest of days. They come in pink, yellow, blue, and red. See a dealer near you for all the chitty details.


----------



## mshtrout

This is my rig before I added spot lights and a stereo with 4 external speakers mounted up top and below rear seat.


----------



## berto

Mud monster! Beware!!!


----------



## t bone

*My toys*

Well don't have Brute anymore.


----------



## Hotrod

Pretty cool we have a bunch of 2 coolers that like to ride


----------



## JFolm

There's a lot of money in this thread, lol.


----------



## DANCO

Here is my new Kawi750


----------



## waterspout

Rhino, Rzr, and My Tyrex.. I always have a few around to go tear up! :cheers:


I just noticed the blue fender in the Mud Nats pic of my rzr is my sons old tyrex!


----------



## waterspout

Blast from the past,, can't find any of our four wheelers. must be diffferent puter! :bounce:


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Rolled over in some deep jeep or truck ruts at mud land Saturday. This was just after getting it back up right and waiting for the winch man to turn around and drag me out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waterspout

Dang ninja,, that's real mudding there! Lmao!


----------



## Shin-Diggin

And to think I was just there for a couple hour ride to check place the out then head home early for Saturday night plans.


----------



## waterspout

DSO is suppose to open back up this weekend..... hoping!


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Got brother craw fish boil birthday Saturday afternoon but if I get out early enough I'll call you. Is this weekend the Gras party and the concert?


----------



## COOLWADERS

My little Rhino


----------



## waterspout

sweet, I want that cage for my teryx!


----------



## BIGMIKE77

Trying to decide if i want to wait for the Can-Am Maverick Max to come out or go ahead and get the Commander and add rear seats and extended roll cage. Rhino was fun but I grew out of it quick.


----------



## GIGEM18

*2013 ranger 800*

My new ranger after a arms, tires and new roof w/ radio


----------



## Crab Trap

My toy. 2011 Ranger Diesel. No speed demon but a hell of a work horse. Winch, 26" ITP Mudlites, shocks moved out, Zombie lights and roof.


----------



## texasa&m09

*My Toy*

It cost 4K, and goes down the Highway to take me down to the beach (also has AC/Heat and can go top-less).


----------



## texasa&m09

*My Toy*

It cost 4K and goes down the Highway to take me down the beach (also has AC and can go top-less)


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill

*Rancher*

05 Rancher
2" lift
28" mudlites


----------



## Hotrod

texasa&m09 said:


> It cost 4K, and goes down the Highway to take me down to the beach (also has AC/Heat and can go top-less).


Your inspection is out lol


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill

*Pic*

Not sure what happened to the pic


----------



## texasa&m09

that was an old pic, nice rigs guys, my old 03 Kodiak is not worthy of posting on this forum!


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic

*2010 rzr 4*

Here is my 2010 RZR 4 that was built by S3. It has a 6" CATVOS lift 32" Terms, Big Bore Kits on the motor and a lot more.


----------



## berto

Fin "N" Tonic said:


> Here is my 2010 RZR 4 that was built by S3. It has a 6" CATVOS lift 32" Terms, Big Bore Kits on the motor and a lot more.


Why didn't you do a s3 lift?


----------



## yellowskeeter

Fin "N" Tonic said:


> Here is my 2010 RZR 4 that was built by S3. It has a 6" CATVOS lift 32" Terms, Big Bore Kits on the motor and a lot more.


Wow!


----------



## Hotrod

Fin "N" Tonic said:


> Here is my 2010 RZR 4 that was built by S3. It has a 6" CATVOS lift 32" Terms, Big Bore Kits on the motor and a lot more.


Nice James!:brew2:


----------



## janysekn

*2011 Can Am 800 XTP*

New Can Am I just picked up from a coworker(got a good deal). Havent decided what I want to do with it quite yet. Sell it or make it bigger.


----------



## Hotrod

janysekn said:


> New Can Am I just picked up from a coworker(got a good deal). Havent decided what I want to do with it quite yet. Sell it or make it bigger.


Do you work with Nathan and Ryan?


----------



## janysekn

Hotrod said:


> Do you work with Nathan and Ryan?


Actually yes I do. I actually bought it from Nathan.


----------



## Hotrod

janysekn said:


> Actually yes I do. I actually bought it from Nathan.


Lol, I thought it was Nathans. Im friends with both of them fools.
Im Joey


----------



## janysekn

Hotrod said:


> Lol, I thought it was Nathans. Im friends with both of them fools.
> Im Joey


Yeah he had some 30" silver backs too with it. Way to much for what I would use it for. Yeah I just asked Ryan if he knew who you were.
I'm nick by the way.


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic

*2010 rzr 4*

I actually bought it form a guy in Shreveport like it is. I talked with the guys at S3 and they said that's what he wanted to put on the bike. Not sure why when they did all the work and everything else on the bike is S3.


----------



## Jallen1

Picked this up tue


----------



## berto

Fin "N" Tonic said:


> I actually bought it form a guy in Shreveport like it is. I talked with the guys at S3 and they said that's what he wanted to put on the bike. Not sure why when they did all the work and everything else on the bike is S3.


Nice I was just wondering.

Im saving my pennies to get my a rzr and s3 is def gonna get my money. They build some sick rides.


----------



## UV Country

*UV Country @ Mud Nats 2013*

UV Country Off Road @ Mud Nationals 2013


----------



## UV Country

*Thread Post Order?*

Why are recent thread posts put in the back of forum, may get more activity if its switched so members dont have to go backwards.


----------



## Jallen1

Did you guys build that front bumper on that t4


----------



## MrSparky

2011 Can Am Outlander MAX 800 XT-P


----------



## Ducatibilt

The wife's new grocery getter. She even let me drive it for 5 minutes!


----------



## ERIC_K

*Can-Am 1000 Xmr*









My Can-Am 1000:cheers:


----------



## Maxx121

02 Honda Foreman 450s. Big Bore Kit w/ highlifter cam, clutch kit, supertrap exhaust spinning 28x12.50's on all corners.. :cheers:


----------



## trouttracker82

After much debating I finally decided on the teryx 4.


----------



## txrednecktx

Maxx121 said:


> 02 Honda Foreman 450s. Big Bore Kit w/ highlifter cam, clutch kit, supertrap exhaust spinning 28x12.50's on all corners.. :cheers:


hows it run with 12.5s on all corners?


----------



## Jallen1

You will love that teryx 4 it's a bad dude we love ours, I'm on my way now to get eight speaker stereo built for


----------



## WRsteveX




----------



## WRsteveX

This was a few weeks ago. Thursday we had 5 rzr's and 2 quads on that trailer


----------



## WRsteveX




----------



## Jallen1

This stereo will flat out jam


----------



## WRsteveX

I bet! I've got one on the way for my xp. Nothing that aggressive though. 4 6.5"s and a 10"


----------



## Law Dog

Nice rigs, congrats to all..


----------



## berto

Well I couldnt wait and picked up a Maverick last weekend


----------



## Blue Fury

My 2013 ranger 900


----------



## trouttracker82

Jallen1 said:


> View attachment 612953
> View attachment 612954
> View attachment 612955
> 
> This stereo will flat out jam


Is that the froghead boxes on your t4?


----------



## Jallen1

Yea, I'm adding two more in the rear between the back seats


----------



## berto

Jallen1 said:


> Yea, I'm adding two more in the rear between the back seats


where did you hide all the amps for those speakers ?


----------



## WRsteveX

berto said:


> where did you hide all the amps for those speakers ?


I know you weren't talking to me, but I have a 2000w amp mounted under the dash of my rzr.


----------



## Jallen1

Up under the hood and the front seats, next is a couple of light bars, you can not believe what these stereo shops can do to these side by sides


----------



## berto

Jallen1 said:


> Up under the hood and the front seats, next is a couple of light bars, you can not believe what these stereo shops can do to these side by sides


So your gonna have 16 speakers in it?

yeah i know, i have a jamming system in mine, adding a rev410 and ill be done.


----------



## duckmaster

Beach Wagon!!!!


----------



## Jallen1

No 12 speakers should be loud enough now


----------



## fishfeeder

Booze cruiser...








Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cclayton01

fishfeeder said:


> Booze cruiser...
> View attachment 637754
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Nice ride, Cody!!!!!


----------



## marshhunter

picked it up this summer! currently have a boss atv20 sound system headed to the house.. should be here on thursday. 
i need to straighten out the front rack, add a front basket, a bigger rear rack, and a switch for the 3rd headlight, and maybe 2 cheap tractor light to mount on the front grill!


----------



## jhamby7

just picked her up last week! the ride on the new ones are awesome! much better than my old 01 Sportsman 500.


----------



## t_willy

2013 Ranger Crew EPS
Frog Head Stereo
FTD Aluminum One Piece Roof


----------



## berto

t_willy said:


> 2013 Ranger Crew EPS
> Frog Head Stereo
> FTD Aluminum One Piece Roof


That frog head is pretty nice


----------



## t_willy

berto said:


> That frog head is pretty nice


Thanks. I really like the frog head system. This unit provides plenty of sound but I will eventually add a amp and some speakers to the rear of the cab.


----------



## Lip Ripper

2013 800 xp. This is our bird dog buggy!


----------



## btsander

*Ranger XP 800*


----------



## kingfisher_105

My Teryx 4


----------



## fishfeeder

Nice T4! Who did your cage?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kyle2601

Sitting on the show room floor with 31 lawsApr'11







Loading off the show room floor









Sitting on 33 terminators








33's , red whips, 12k winch mounted on bumper


----------



## kevina1

Silent but deadly....

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kyle2601

12k viper winch


----------



## Hotrod

kingfisher_105 said:


> My Teryx 4


Sweet cage! Who did the work? Nice wheels and tires. Those arent the best mud tire, but a great all around tire. I had the pleasure to run the first prototype set of those at River Run for a magazine write up.

http://cocomponents.com/dealer/blog/mudstock-2012-msa-efx/

,


----------



## fishfeeder

Kyle, looks good! Getting fender rub out of that?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hotrod

I have a 5in lift with 29.5 Outlaw2's and they rub under articulation, but I dont have the shocks cranked either


----------



## kingfisher_105

Thanks guys, it's a benchmark cage out of California and it was already rigged out with the light bar. I added the rear brace for my speaker to bolt to.


----------



## Flatfisher6187

*03 Rubicon*

my Rubicon


----------



## Night Trout

2002 Honda Rubicon, 2014 Can am Commander XT1000


----------



## TAMUGfisher12

My 2005 Polaris Sportsman 700. Thinking about selling to buy a Teryx. Any thoughts on that?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhooper

[/ATTACH
2013 Commander 1000 and 2013 JKR


----------



## Muleman

Y'all are embarrassing my Mule. Nice rides though! I'll just go slow and steady with a Beer in my hand!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quackerbox

Muleman said:


> Y'all are embarrassing my Mule. Nice rides though! I'll just go slow and steady with a Beer in my hand!!!!!!!!!


I'm right there with ya!! Although Ive got extras on my ranger, I'd rather watch the 40 year old teenagers.

IN THE REAR WITH THE BEER!


----------



## TAMUGfisher12

New wheels and fresh wash from dirtygras.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasRanger

Got some new shoes, roof, windshield, and axles

4" High Lifter lift
Forward A-arms High Lifter
29.5 Outlaw 2's
M 23 Battle Rims - Love, em easy to clean out mud and brush
Cobra axles
Roof, Windshield - http://ftdcabs.com

Thank you Kyle at K&S!


----------



## Hotrod

Glad Kyle took care of you, looks good!


----------



## Tankfxr

This is my old mule that was given to me by my parents. It's not much but it was free. It started it faded and rusted red. I pulled the bed apart, blasted and painted it. Replaced the rusted out bottom section off the bed with some diamond plate aluminum. Had my aunt build a new seat and back rest for it. Painted the front plastics. Buffed as much metal as I could get to with a wire wheel and repainted. Added some accessory lights under the dash. Added a 6" led light bar on the front. Bought some take off wheels and tires from another 2cooler and installed today. About all I have left to do is a little brake work and I want to buff and paint behind the wheelsthen add some tunes. Considering the mule was a gift, the seats free, the light bar was a gift and I did all the labor myself. The most expensive thing on here was the wheels and tires. Will be a good little play toy.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishRisk

*Ranger 800 LE*

Just got mine in December (wife's Christmas gift). We enjoy it. The performance has been great.


----------



## deerhunter5

2004 Polaris 500 Sportsman, all stock but it still runs great!


----------



## Chasinit69

mshtrout said:


> This is my rig before I added spot lights and a stereo with 4 external speakers mounted up top and below rear seat.


 Saw this rig during deer season on the way back from south texas! Nice


----------



## Wiredhernandez

Tankfxr said:


> This is my old mule that was given to me by my parents. It's not much but it was free. It started it faded and rusted red. I pulled the bed apart, blasted and painted it. Replaced the rusted out bottom section off the bed with some diamond plate aluminum. Had my aunt build a new seat and back rest for it. Painted the front plastics. Buffed as much metal as I could get to with a wire wheel and repainted. Added some accessory lights under the dash. Added a 6" led light bar on the front. Bought some take off wheels and tires from another 2cooler and installed today. About all I have left to do is a little brake work and I want to buff and paint behind the wheelsthen add some tunes. Considering the mule was a gift, the seats free, the light bar was a gift and I did all the labor myself. The most expensive thing on here was the wheels and tires. Will be a good little play toy.
> View attachment 1141865
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


A mule will always run... LIKE


----------



## BigPole

This is my outty. Got it with the rack windshield and like 10 different gear bags along with so much other stuff I won't use.

First time taking it out



Second time and much better



Saw people post jeeps so I'll throw in my jeeps also haha



This is project cheap jeep ;-) just got her running and can't wait to take it out. Gonna be the booze cruiser at the park.


This was one I bought and decided to scrap. Would have been a beast but to much work


----------



## jmack

GWalk said:


> Got some new shoes, roof, windshield, and axles
> 
> 4" High Lifter lift
> Forward A-arms High Lifter
> 29.5 Outlaw 2's
> M 23 Battle Rims - Love, em easy to clean out mud and brush
> Cobra axles
> Roof, Windshield - http://ftdcabs.com
> 
> Thank you Kyle at K&S!


Man that looks good. What is K&S? I am wanting to lift my ranger and do a few things to it any suggestions on where to take it to have it done?


----------



## TAMUGfisher12

All cleaned up from mud nats.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishermen13

'14 rzr s 800. Lift and tires coming soon


----------



## cbantum200




----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

New addition to the garage


----------



## Hotrod

Awesome machine Lance


----------



## Quackinstackin

93 honda fourtrax 300 resurrected from the grave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lab7

Pulled the trigger on a 2014 Artic Cat 500XT. I have one ride in so far but I'll say, I'm quite impressed with its power, gearing, and mud capabilities even with its stock tires. Got a great deal to boot


----------



## Reel Cajun

2014 Ranger Crew 900 with Backwoods Armor Lift


----------



## Reel Cajun

1 more


----------



## berto

Nice 900 ranger


----------



## TAMUGfisher12

Sold the PoPo and bought a 2013 grizzly 700 special edition. 2" lift with 29.5 Outlaw 2's.
















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tankfxr

I gave my mule to my brother and bought this. It is an 07 prowler 650. Nothing spectacular but it's fun and the price was right. The motor was rebuilt on a Tuesday and I picked it up on a Friday. So far it has been fun.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## WRsteveX

Tankfxr said:


> View attachment 1491690
> I gave my mule to my brother and bought this. It is an 07 prowler 650. Nothing spectacular but it's fun and the price was right. The motor was rebuilt on a Tuesday and I picked it up on a Friday. So far it has been fun.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


velocity powersports. i worked there for a few years and the owners eric and keli are good friends of mine. great shop.

on a side note, anyone in the market for a rzr xp900? i have one on the market


----------



## Tankfxr

Brian is my brother in law.


----------



## WRsteveX

Tankfxr said:


> Brian is my brother in law.


no kidding? brian and mindy are good friends of my wife and i as well. brian and me are hunting buddies. lot of good times with that crew.


----------



## 96chevybeachbum

Here's my maverick!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod

Looks good Phillip!


----------



## rsylvia12

My new toy. 2014 ranger with 4" lift and 30" tires.


----------



## fuzzie

Here is my 2013 Maverick. Love it but think its time to move on and get in a Haynie.


----------



## reaganhamilton

*2009 can am outlander 800R*

my new to me ride.


----------

